# Pile pour iMac G3



## sconie (24 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire où (dans quel sorte de magasin) je pourrais trouver cette pile au lithium pour le iMac G3 ?

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (24 Décembre 2008)

sconie a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire où (dans quel sorte de magasin) je pourrais trouver cette pile au lithium pour le iMac G3 ?
> 
> Merci



hello

entre autres


----------



## sconie (24 Décembre 2008)

Merci !!!!!!
Je pensais aussi à quelque chose de plus concret vu que c'est assez urgent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2008)

sconie a dit:


> Merci !!!!!!
> Je pensais aussi à quelque chose de plus concret vu que c'est assez urgent.



Plus concret ? :mouais: Tu entends quoi, par "plus concret" ?

Par ailleurs, sur un iMac G3, je ne vois pas vraiment en quoi c'est urgent, vu que si la pile est morte, il suffit de ne pas débrancher l'iMac du secteur (même éteint) pour que ça n'ait pas de conséquence 


Enfin, la pile n'est pas un périphérique, donc, vu la machine dont il est question, ça doit se passer dans le forum "MAc PPC. On déménage !


----------



## Invité (26 Décembre 2008)

J'en ai achetées à la Fnac, si par concret tu entends : pas par Internet.


----------

